# Are "any" machine screws OK to secure a TV to the mount?



## CoconutPete (Jan 22, 2010)

The 2 sets of screws that came with the mount are eiter too short or too long. The screws that were in the TV from when I bought it are also too short. Will any machine screw with the correct thread do?

The old Jeep person in me started looking for Grade 8 bolts, but they only come in inch measurements and not metric.

TV is 60lbs by the way and this is for securing the "claws" to the TV - the claws that will attach to the half of the mount that is on the wall.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Grade 8.8 will be fine with that little bit of weight.
http://www.nutsandbolts.com/v1-bolt-grade-markings.html

Grade 8 would be an english spec.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

That's not much weight---I believe any screw that fits will hold that weight---


----------



## chitownken (Nov 22, 2012)

Had a similar issue with the swivel mount for the MBR TV. Ended up having to put 2 washers under each screw to get the right penetration into the back of the set. Have been holding just fine for over two years now.


----------



## CoconutPete (Jan 22, 2010)

Sounds good, will proceed with mounting.

Thanks


----------



## AllanJ (Nov 24, 2007)

You can use any machine screw of the appropriate length and diameter. Caution: If the screw wobbles significantly in the hole then the screw is really too small and can pull apart, perhaps the screw is metric and the hole is English or vice versa.

Look closely at the threaded holes in the back of the TV where the mounting screws will go. You can see, or you can probe using a toothpick to figure out, the depth of the threaded portion and also the total depth.

The screw only has to go in 3/8 inch (or slightly more than the depth of the threaded area if less) to get a good hold on the TV. If the screw is longer, all you need to do is make sure that the screw does not bottom out in the hole. A screw that bottoms out can crush electronic parts inside.


----------

